

Facebook’s rumored fleet of drones would fly above FAA-regulated space - ryutin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/post/if-facebook-buys-drones-they-may-fly-above-the-red-tape/2014/03/05/4cc5aa42-a47c-11e3-b865-38b254d92063_blog.html

======
markyc
what happens when someone gets the access codes of the 11000 drones?

